# Hi! all from Queensland, Australia



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 20, 2007)

hello all your friend here just thought i might pop in and introduce meself i'm ScOoTeR1992(you can probably tell) and in frank i love WW2, i dont know when or wat started me but yeah! so feel free to ask me any questions see yous all later on the furoms


----------



## Heinz (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey mate welcome to the forum.


Seems everyone who is an Aussie on here is from Queensland or S.A


----------



## Wildcat (Dec 20, 2007)

I'm a Queenslander living in SA, does that make me special? 
Welcome to the site Scooter.


----------



## seesul (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome Scooter and enjoy the forum!
Greeting from Czech Republic8)


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi Scooter, welcome from South Oz...


----------



## lesofprimus (Dec 20, 2007)

Another goddamn Vickie.... I swear, this place is being overrun....


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2007)

My thought exactly.  Welcome, Scooter!


----------



## Thorlifter (Dec 20, 2007)

Do they not teach the use of punctuation down under? 

Welcome.


----------



## ccheese (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome, Scooter.... enjoy the form. I swear.. this place is being over-run
with diggers...

Mind you.... I didn't say this was a bad thing !

Charles


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Dec 20, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Marcel (Dec 20, 2007)

Hi,

What is it like, walking on your head all the time 
Just joking, welcome ol' boy


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey scooter welcome to the forums what part of queensland are you from? I hail from gladstone myself....


----------



## Bf109_g (Dec 20, 2007)

Hey there Scooter and greetings from New Zealand


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 20, 2007)

Well Scooter I think I'll hold my "welcome aboard" for right now. It sounds like you're quite impressed with yourself, and a self proclaimed expert. Not a good way to start out with this crew.


----------



## Njaco (Dec 20, 2007)

> so feel free to ask me any questions



What year did they make the 1957 Chevy - was it 1952 or 1962?


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Njaco said:


> What year did they make the 1957 Chevy - was it 1952 or 1962?




No, no that was 1760. 


I got a better question, who designed the tail lights on the 57 Chevy?


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 21, 2007)

effed if i know, but how about this,
The Toyota landcruiser has been through various body changes through the years what year did they change from the old body shape to the current one ?
BTW welcome to the forum Scooter. Is there any Aussie here from Victoria if not good..... 
I come from near Gympie in Queensland BTW.


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

or have you seen bigfoot lately? no wait, how about the loch ness monster?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 21, 2007)

I lost a sock. Where is it?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't think he is coming back fellas


----------



## Heinz (Dec 21, 2007)

Shame....


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 21, 2007)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 23, 2007)




----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 25, 2007)

Was it something we said?


----------



## Njaco (Dec 25, 2007)

He's posting in other threads. He caught on to us reeeeal quick!


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 26, 2007)




----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 26, 2007)

Cowardice, I say, absolute cowardice! And we hadn't even sic'ed Les on him yet. Is there no fortitude left in this world?


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Guys cmon play nice...afterall his moms looking over his shoulder


----------



## Aussie1001 (Dec 27, 2007)

i wonder if he'll be game to come back here.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 27, 2007)

Hard to say the big fish scared him


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 27, 2007)

I have seen him posting in other threads but....


----------



## ScOoTeR1992 (Dec 28, 2007)

hay b***hes I'M BACK no no mum isnt looking over my shoulder and ok i apoligize for saying all that s**t in my introductory


----------



## Emac44 (Dec 28, 2007)

Hello Scooter. Now be careful in this forum Scooter. It is no place for an Argentine Ant (Air Cadet) to get uppity and big note yourself. There are far to many real experts here who will rip you a new bum hole with the first hand experience they do have . Feel free to ask questions and join in the forum debates but. One thing learn first Scooter before opening orifice. Better to be thought a fool, then to open your mouth and remove all doubt. And now I read your other posts. Much better attitude to have. People will readily assist you if you ask properly and avoid being a skite


----------



## Njaco (Dec 28, 2007)

Welcome back, Scooter!!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 28, 2007)

Good to see you back


----------



## DOUGRD (Dec 28, 2007)

ScOoTeR1992 said:


> hay b***hes I'M BACK no no mum isnt looking over my shoulder and ok i apoligize for saying all that s**t in my introductory



Works for me. Welcome aboard scooter. There are a lot of very knowledgeable people here and as you already know some very interesting threads. Enjoy! Now where's Derfman? Anyboby seen him?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 28, 2007)

welcome back buddy


----------



## Heinz (Dec 29, 2007)

hes back? oh fair enough....


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 30, 2007)

The f**king Aussies breed like bl**dy rabbits, what the h*ll is going on behind the curtains!? Where are the other people from our colonies, the Yanks? And don't give me any cr*p about some d*mn f*cking rubbish political correctness d*mn it!

Welcome to the family by the way...don't cr*p where you eat and we'll get along just fine...


----------



## ThunderThud (Dec 30, 2007)

LMAO!


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Good greif lucky


----------



## evangilder (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm, did someone piss in someone's breakfast cereal this morning?


----------



## wilbur1 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think so. special K gold colored maybe?


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Dec 30, 2007)




----------



## Njaco (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats the second time I read that and just realized its Lucky! Thought it was Les!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Dec 31, 2007)

Well, chaps....our beloved Les is not doing his duty.... Someone has to step up to the plate....


----------



## Wayne Little (Dec 31, 2007)

Good one Lucky


----------



## DOUGRD (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Heinz (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lucky for prez


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

And for my first duty as a President, is to make Les Minister of Internal Affairs...or whatever you call him. Also, bring back the F-14!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey I want to be your Minister for International Affairs damn it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

That's my thought exactly....you and Les fit perfectly for your new posts...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah who am I kidding. You are going to be working for us!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 1, 2008)

Only as a CNO then...lmao! In your fantasies matey..


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)

Hell with that, make Les Head of the State Dept. - have all those countries running scared!!


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 1, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> The f**king Aussies breed like bl**dy rabbits, what the h*ll is going on behind the curtains!? Where are the other people from our colonies, the Yanks? And don't give me any cr*p about some d*mn f*cking rubbish political correctness d*mn it!
> 
> Welcome to the family by the way...don't cr*p where you eat and we'll get along just fine...



Whats wrong Lucky don't you like us Aussies. Did you get a knock back at Australia House and they cancelled your holiday visa to come to Bondi Beach. You would have been just in your element dodging Kiwis heading for Bondi and the Dole Office stampede. And did some one forget to tell you Lucky. England doesn't have Colonies any more just immigrants into Kensington to Highgate and Glasgow. poor Ole Lucky now he can't escape the Pakistanis and the curry takeaways he now has to put up with a flood of Aussies on the Internet and this website


----------



## Njaco (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

you had that one coming mate !!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

What the (beep) do you mean with me not liking you diggers or kiwis, huh!? If I'd like to catch some sun, I could go down to (beep) River Clyde for a (beep) sun tan. And don't get me started on those (beep) cornershop keepers and camel sh(beep)ggers. Today's national cuisine of good ol' queen (beep) loving Scotland is not Haggis but (beep) fish and (beep) chips or (beep) (beep) camel (beep) test(beep)les... Not to mention that it's headline news everytime (beep) time that you run into a (beep) Glaswegian here and not a (beep) inbread (beep) foreigner (beep)...
You (beep) people don't know how (beep) good you had it while you were our (beep) colonies and under our (beep) flag...! Decen't (beep) food, plenty of job, working justice system...no (beep) crime whatsoever...


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

you are taking the whole les impersonation a bit to seriously....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Better call it the day, before I change into him, eh?  There's only one Les!


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Aussie1001 (Jan 2, 2008)

I dunno if the nubes could deal with two of him


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2008)

What you people don't realise is; they're all like that in Glasgow.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you blame us...walking in knee high thistles in kilts with nothing under? I can think of a lot more fun things to do, than spend your day picking needles out from your b*lls...


----------



## plan_D (Jan 2, 2008)

I see your ... no I won't say that. You have a p...no I won't say that either.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)

Lucky, I think your microwave is on. Don't you hear the beeps?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 2, 2008)

DAMN....forgot my dinner!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)

Lmao get im nj lol


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## Emac44 (Jan 5, 2008)

Lucky13 said:


> What the (beep) do you mean with me not liking you diggers or kiwis, huh!? If I'd like to catch some sun, I could go down to (beep) River Clyde for a (beep) sun tan. And don't get me started on those (beep) cornershop keepers and camel sh(beep)ggers. Today's national cuisine of good ol' queen (beep) loving Scotland is not Haggis but (beep) fish and (beep) chips or (beep) (beep) camel (beep) test(beep)les... Not to mention that it's headline news everytime (beep) time that you run into a (beep) Glaswegian here and not a (beep) inbread (beep) foreigner (beep)...
> You (beep) people don't know how (beep) good you had it while you were our (beep) colonies and under our (beep) flag...! Decen't (beep) food, plenty of job, working justice system...no (beep) crime whatsoever...



Just what we need a beeper in a Kilt picking thistles out of his arse


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2008)

F*ck off! Go and play with the meat grinder.....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

He cant lucky, got a wallabee stuck in it


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 5, 2008)

The wood chipper then?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Cant do that either all fouled up with koalas


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

D*MN YOU KOALAS!!!


----------



## Emac44 (Jan 7, 2008)

Whats the matter Lucky got a thistle stuck in the eye of your old fella again. That will teach you hunting Haggis in January without a thistle protector around the Crown Jewels. Next time don't be so bloody cheap


And Lucky remember I am only taking the piss out of you mate. Even though you have a thistle stuck in your old fella mate


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

Everyone leave my protege Lucky alone... He is under my expert guidance and therefore gains immunity from all u bastardos....

Oh wait a minute, I thought we were talking about my wife, not some kilt wearing foulmouthed prick with a horrible accent.....

Bombs away..............


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Who are you calling a foulmouth pr*ck you halfwit? And what about a horrible accent, eh? That's a load bullsh*t coming from one that's all mouth and no trousers and can't even speak Queen's bl**dy English...arsewipe! You being able to do that is as rare as rocking horse sh*t.... Don't make me come over there to beat the seven shades of sh*t out of you....you Bertie Mr Big B*ll*cks.... Go back to your corner and snort your Bolivian marching powder...bl**dy bum nugget!

IN COMING.....!!!


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

U coming into the handful of tissues is irrelevant to the discussion Lucky... I guess we're all lucky u are coming into the tissues and not some bonnie lass, as the genetic makeup of said c um would sprout a new race of retarded, anal gaping Chimps....

Last time I checked, the USA didnt have a Queen, so her form of English is moot...

And as for u coming over here and beating seven shades of sh!t outta me, please remind me of the hand to hand combat training u've had, as I dont recall u ever stating such training... I got scars on my body from bigger and badder that tried the same thing, only with rifle rounds, bladed instruments, rockets, morters and artillery....

I got 2 words for u, BRING FRIENDS....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just wanted to make sure if you know that I was pulling your leg there mate....


----------



## lesofprimus (Jan 7, 2008)

I have a sense of humor man, just like u.... U and I both know that I would beat ur ass in the most embarrassing of ways....

I'd pull ur pants down and spank it over my knee....


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

lesofprimus said:


> I'd pull ur pants down and spank it over my knee....




DAMNIT Lucky!! Are you hitting on my husband AGAIN!???? MAN, get your OWN!!!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Let's not get into that....lmao! Have the outmost respect and admiration for you and your brothers in arms mate...hope to see you in Glasgow sometime, drinks on me.

As for the spanking, I'm afraid that you'd enjoy it far too much mate...



Les'Bride said:


> DAMNIT Lucky!! Are you hitting on my husband AGAIN!???? MAN, get your OWN!!!



NOOooo.....I am NOT..lmao!


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

How much are the tickets for this show? This is gettin good!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just you stick to you animals you....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Well if luckys sellen them, 1box kleenex,10oz vaseline per ticket


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

I ain't even gonna ask what you're gonna use vaseline and the kleenex for mate...that's your own private business....I'll still be your friend and respect you nonetheless..


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Im just tryin to get you supplies for when les gets done with you 
We all know you wont be able to crawl very far..


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Nice try mate...nice try...you've just been caught with your pants down and now you try to leave the basket with me....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Hey at least im wearin pants and not a skirt!


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

So are you SAYING...but, can we SEE it? NO! For the record....I'm not wearing a skirt either.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

picts or it didn't happen.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Sorry guys swmbo wouldnt let go of those


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)




----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

Yea soo she lets me out ohh forget it im whupped


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

I can keep a secret....


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

NOOO comin outta the closet here lucky


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Just as long as you're comfortable to share your feelings with us...


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

MY feelings hmm, lets see love women, cars,women, my dog, more women, sleeping,women oh and food


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

Damn..nothing at ALL wrong with being P*ssy whipped...better than the alternative..eh?


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

YUP !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

I'll let gentlemen wilbur1 and Njaco answer that question....


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

its ok..Lucky. You don't need to be frightened to answer me..at all, UNLESS you continue to lust after my man. THEN its on.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Not to worry Mrs B....he's all yours to keep. Don't believe all that they say around here....it's all lies and personal attacks.


----------



## Becca (Jan 7, 2008)

I knowest.. I'm THAT good!  and OF course it is..its a blast. I 'heartie thingy' you guys.


----------



## wilbur1 (Jan 7, 2008)

ditto


----------



## Lucky13 (Jan 7, 2008)

Ain't that the truth...


----------



## Njaco (Jan 7, 2008)

My thoughts (and reality)......


----------



## Screaming Eagle (Jan 11, 2008)

thats good njaco!


----------

